# Attested documents



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is anywhere in Dubai to get certificates attested? 

Thanks
Phillipa


----------



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

What kind of certificates and where from? I've recently had a pretty good experience with a company called Helpline attestation. Had them get my UK Masters degree attested for my employment visa app. 

Can give you the number if you want. Cheers!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Take them to your Embassy here (Dubai).


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Depends where there from, if they were issued in your home country them the embassy should be able to point you in the right direction. However some documents will need to be passed from one department to the other and may even have to be send to the issuing country. Contact a document Clearing company and they can have it done in no time. I have been using Al Yafee Document clearence company for all of my stuff for a long time now and they have been very helpful, this is there link www.alyafee.com


----------

